# Cheap air blower



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi, can anyone recommend a cheap and compact air blower, fed up with water getting behind the trim and dripping whilst waxing. Thanks


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Depends what you call cheap. The metro blaster is good value for money


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been wondering if one of these would be any good.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271256912276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I've had limited success with a small hand held air blower I got for the kids paddling pool,its fine for blowing water out from behind the wing mirrors,front grille etc but not powerful enough to dry a whole car or even a couple of panels.

Mike


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I picked up a garden blower from ebay.

£15 local collection.



Does the job.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Nt sure if it's something you'd need/ want but Lidl have got a wet & dry vacuum that has a blower function. It's £50


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Do a search on Fleebay for dog drier,the Aeolus ones can go for as little as £40 quid and if you do a search on here you will find they get some good reviews and seem to be very similar to the Metro Blaster.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

mike41 said:


> I've been wondering if one of these would be any good.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271256912276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...


I was considering these even better i thought the makita battery one but went for the Aeolus and love it, and thats from a Yorkshire man....:lol:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Makita one's £74.95 body only,mind you I'm sure there's a couple of batteries at work I could 'borrow' for it lol
:thumb:
Mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Aeolus pet dryer :thumb:


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I like the metrovac blaster sidekick not too bad at £80 but there are cheaper alternatives


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I use a pet dryer, cost me £10 second hand  sorry..really good wont ever use any thing else to be honest:thumb:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

The ebay link looks just like mine, i paid 15 from ebay, they are very cheap built but they work fine, drys an unwaxed or unpolished panel in 30 seconds, drys a waxed panel in seconds, its quite fun actually!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I have been watching the Aeolus 901 for a few months now. They have been going around £70 on average plus £10 postage. 

May aswell go for the Side Kick.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt. said:


> I have been watching the Aeolus 901 for a few months now. They have been going around £70 on average plus £10 postage.
> 
> May aswell go for the Side Kick.


Add another £10-£18 for a hose for it, will give you better access and less likely to catch the vehicle with the body of the blower.

Is the speed variable on the blaster?

If its just the full on 205mph that can cause problems in itself.

You pays your money and takes your chances on whatever you get mind.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Just bought one of these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271139222558
No idea if it will be any good compared to anything else but will report on it once tested :thumb: (If it's no good for cars, it should be OK for the dogs  )


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Wickes: http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/215735

Wet and dry vacuum with blower!


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

I have that one Clyde; nowhere near enough beans for drying much mate.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

3dom said:


> Just bought one of these
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271139222558
> No idea if it will be any good compared to anything else but will report on it once tested :thumb: (If it's no good for cars, it should be OK for the dogs  )


Looks decent and two year warranty they reckon also.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I have/had one of those Merry Tool jobbies, worked fine, packed in one day, so i had it to bits and found a (very) loose connection.

Sorted that, used it again, and it started sparking and died, you get what you pay for i suppose, the wiring and components looked very cheap and badly made.

Oh and the carbon brushes were fine too, just in case that springs to mind as a possible cause of failure!


----------



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

mike41 said:


> I've been wondering if one of these would be any good.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271256912276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...


Im currently using one of those,there fine for the money. Plenty of power. Only downside i find is it makes your arm ache after a short while. But overhall good machine!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Honestly the Merry do dah's work pretty well, but buy cheap buy twice seemed to ring true for me, maybe i was unlucky.

Got a sidekick now, its smart, robust, and quieter, plus the cable is longer so i dont have to carry the end of the extension cable too :thumb:


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

The Aelous pet dryer I have is cracking used it every weekend since I bought it paid about £80.00 off Fleebay fot it


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

weemaco said:


> The Aelous pet dryer I have is cracking used it every weekend since I bought it paid about £80.00 off Fleebay fot it


Got a aelous too. Been using it for over a year. 
Amazing bit of kit.

Variable speed via dial.

Heater too. Which is great for drying tyres.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Got an Aelous for drying my dog.

Also gets used on the cars as and when needed.

Perfect


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought I should update this thread with my 'cheap air blower' after giving it a proper trial period 

As you can see from this, the temperature and air speed is adjustable

The controls are a doddle and there is plenty of power to dry wheels, shutlines, petrol flaps or even drying out carpets after using a wet-vac

It comes with three different 'tools' and there's even one that makes striping carpets a doddle 

The power lead is about two metres long and the blower hose extends to about 2.5 metres when running at full bore and about 1 metre when it's at it's lowest power setting.

ILP seem like a great firm to deal with too, which is nice :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

What do people use them for? To dry carpets? I'm confused.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

3dom said:


> I thought I should update this thread with my 'cheap air blower' after giving it a proper trial period
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ILP seem like a great firm to deal with too, which is nice :thumb:


Great stuff, this is the one I've been toying with getting.


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

I got the Sidekick for £70 delivered from CleanYourCar during their christmas sale with 13% off. What a brilliant tool, best money I've spent so far on detailing.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> What do people use them for? To dry carpets? I'm confused.


Blowing water out of panel gaps & lights etc. The bits your drying towel can't reach.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

shaunwistow said:


> Blowing water out of panel gaps & lights etc. The bits your drying towel can't reach.


Aw good idea, never thought about that!


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I cannot believe no one has mentioned the Metro Vac 'n' blo yet!!

I have one and at £200 they can be seen as pricey but you have the hoover function too. They come with a variety of tools including micro tools for detailing. Highly recommend.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/metro-vac-vac-n-blow/prod_1090.html

Another version I've just seen for less than half the price but I cannot comment on the power of that - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/metro-vac-vac-n-blo-500/prod_1135.html


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been looking at the 2nd one u linked to, but then don't get why the side kick is priced the way it is? 

5year warranty for a blower & vac at £85?? Sounds good!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i have a karcher wet and dry vac that has an outlet on the back to clip the hose in so it becomes a blower,works well


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

So is it viable to dry the whole car with an air blower?:thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

M4TT17 said:


> I've been looking at the 2nd one u linked to, but then don't get why the side kick is priced the way it is?
> 
> 5year warranty for a blower & vac at £85?? Sounds good!


It's because of the power of the second one, it states as a dryer it's not too great so for that reason I'd spend a little more and get the vac n blo I have. As a Hoover though it's still a bargain.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

graham1970 said:


> So is it viable to dry the whole car with an air blower?:thumb:


Yes most definitely I did it an hour ago. The only thing I find is you then need to go around the car very quickly though with a dry MF to get rid of any left over water marks. This maybe only due to the fact out water is very hard around here.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

If i was a pro i would invest in the vac & blo no problem,but its just for me.....decisions decisions:detailer:

DW should carry a health warning on their home page.
....Cleaning your car can seriously damage your wealth....


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

seems a reasonable price for anyone after a dryer blower
Dog Hair Dryer with Heater Grooming Pet: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------

